# Neuer Pc in Planung...



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Hey,

Ich will mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen Pc zulegen, so im Preisverhältnis von 700-800&#8364;

Ich habe mir schonmal was auf Alternate zusammengestellt, wie ich es ungefähr haben möchte:



Kriterien:​- Ich möchte ihn in den 4Jahren nutzen (ohne groß aufrüsten zu müssen)​- Ich brauche einen Pc zum Gamen, der auch während des Spielens leise ist und auch kühl bleibt. (lege viel Wert auf silence-pc´s)​- Beim Gehäuse sollte der An-AusKnopf oben auf dem Gerät sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
EVGA GF9800GTX+           (*evtl. GTX260 black edition oder SuperClocked ...kostet aber auch wieder-.- *)
1 x
je &#8364; 134,90*


Software OEM Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit
1 x
je &#8364; 89,90*


CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad
Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600
1 x
je &#8364; 187,90*


Netzteile bis 600 Watt
be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-550W
1 x
je &#8364; 92,90*


Gehäuse Midi Tower
Thermaltake V9 VJ40001N2Z
1 x
je &#8364; 79,90*


DVD-Brenner SATA
Pioneer DVR-216DBK
1 x
je &#8364; 30,99*


Gehäuse Lüfter
EKL Alpenföhn "Föhn140"
1 x
je &#8364; 12,49*


Mainboards Sockel 775
Asus P5QL PRO
1 x
je &#8364; 83,90*


Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD502HI 500 GB
1 x
je &#8364; 48,49*


Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
1 x
je &#8364; 41,49*







Hier sind meine ungefähren Vorstellungen. Hier meine Frage:

*Wie kann ich ein paar &#8364;uros einsparen, ohne groß bei der Leistung etwas einbüßen zu müssen?*​

-> von Übertakten und sowas habe ich leider wenig Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Bin grad zu faul nachzurechnen , wieviel Geld hast du denn maximal zum Ausgeben? :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

sorry, aber der PC ist nichts...gut dass du nachgefragt hast. Der Q6600 war legendär was OC-Potential anbelangt, zumindest in G0, aber das ist Geschichte. 

Wenn du einen PC haben willst, der wirklich auch noch in ein paar Jahren was reißt, nimm den hier:

Der 700€-750€ PC

CPU :  Phenom II X4 920

Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2

Festplatte : Samsung HD753LJ 750GB

Gehäuse : Antec Three Hundred

Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NS40

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H

Grafikkarte : GTX260

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X DHX CL5

Das ist der PC aus unserem Sticky von Falathrim/painschkes. Den kannst du direkt so bestellen, der ist top und deutlich besser als deiner. In nächster Zeit kommen aber Grafikkarten raus, bedenkt das bei deinem Kauf.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin grad zu faul nachzurechnen , wieviel Geld hast du denn maximal zum Ausgeben? :-)_



Wie gesagt: 800&#8364; wäre äußerste Schmerzgrenze, da noch 80&#8364;+10&#8364; hinzukommen (Zusammenbau+Versand). Lieber wäre mir allerdings, wenn ihr die 700&#8364;-Marke anpeilen könntet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




@ Asodriel: Dumm, dass Alternate kein AMD beim Zusammenbau anbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder täusche ich mich da?).


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Die Preise / Teile sind auch nicht von Alternate ausgewählt - aber zu deiner Frage , doch - sollte eigentlich gehn.. :-)

Ich selber würde dir (bei dem Preis (auch wegen Zusammenbau) Hardwareversand.de empfehlen.. :-o_


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

naja, da täuschst du dich wohl. Wenn der PC-Builder spinnt, was er öfters mal tut, dann ruf einfach an und es wird gemacht. Bei hardwareversand.de kostet Zusammenbauen nur 20&#8364;, da würdest du nochmal sparen.

edit: Da war jemand schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_ Wäre meine Idee..  

777&#8364; mit Zusammenbau..

Gehäuse ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel.._


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Meine Frage zu hardwareversand.de : Ist dort die Qualität vom Zusammenbau die gleiche wie die von Alternate? Oder kann man da nicht viel falsch machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

gut, der hat die 55nm-GTX280 und den 790er-Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard, also nochmal etwas neuer. Durchaus ein toller PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Naja, bei HWV (und Alternate) bauen sie den PC ordnungsgemäß zusammen, machen nen kleinen Funktionscheck und dann wird er verschickt. Da kannst du nix falsch machen. Lass dich von der hässlichen Seite nicht abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Die machen das ganz ordentlich :-) _





Asoriel schrieb:


> der hat die 55nm-GTX280



_260 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Wäre meine Idee..
> 
> 777&#8364; mit Zusammenbau..
> 
> Gehäuse ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel.._


Danke für deine Zusammenstellung... Ist das auch alles schön leise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Festplatte, Netzteil, Kühler, etc.)


btw: beim Gehäuse guck ich mich nochmal um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (muss ich dort irgendwas beachten)


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

painschkes klar, ich mein doch die GTX260, sorry. 

Ja, der PC wird leise sein, auch wenn der CPU-Lüfter nicht ideal ist, da würde ich noch einen anderen nehmen. Wenn du da einen günstigen willst, würde ich zu dem hier greifen: Klick


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Naja , sollte dir gefallen - angenehm leise sind eigentlich alle , gibt mal so und mal so eins.. :-(_


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Hmm... silence geht vor Preis finde ich.


"In nächster Zeit kommen aber Grafikkarten raus, bedenkt das bei deinem Kauf."
Sollte ich dann noch ein paar Wochen warten?


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Hm , praktisch wäre es natürlich wenn du ihn nicht soooo dringend brauchst - aber musst halt bedenken das die neuen Karten auch wieder teurer sind als die jetztige.. also wenn du in ein paar Wochen auch mehr Geld zur verfügung hast -> warten.

Wenn nicht , dann nicht.. zumindest MEINER Meinung nach.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (13. März 2009)

Nunja, wenn die neuen rauskommen, werden die alten aber auch günstiger. Ich warte ja auch noch bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

naja ich brauche ihn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und in ein paar Wochen wird mir mein Dad sicherlich auch nicht mehr Geld zur Verfügung stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Deshalb denke ich, dass ich bei deinem Vorschlag zugreifen werde.

btw: wie kann ich das Gehäuse austauschen bei deiner Auswahl?


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn die neuen rauskommen, werden die alten aber auch günstiger. Ich warte ja auch noch bis dahin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie lange soll das noch dauern?


-> sry für DP.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

Beleth@Buffed schrieb:


> btw: wie kann ich das Gehäuse austauschen bei deiner Auswahl?


_Einfach die Auswahl in den Warenkorb legen , dann das alte Gehäuse rauslöschen und dann ein neues in den Warenkorb packen :-)_


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Einfach die Auswahl in den Warenkorb legen , dann das alte Gehäuse rauslöschen und dann ein neues in den Warenkorb packen :-)_


... Und die bauen das dann auch alles ganz brav zusammen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Jup , solange du : PC-Zusammenbau mit im Warenkorb lässt *g*_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. März 2009)

Wenn du schon beim Anrufen bist, frag doch mal bitte ob man sich einen Pc auch mit Systembuilder-Vista, aber ohne Festplatte liefern lassen kann. Bin zu faul da jetzt anzurufen.^^


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Wenn du schon beim Anrufen bist, frag doch mal bitte ob man sich einen Pc auch mit Systembuilder-Vista, aber ohne Festplatte liefern lassen kann. Bin zu faul da jetzt anzurufen.^^



Ich ruf da nicht an =D. Habe jetzt beschlossen bei Hardwareversand.de zu bestellen.



painschkes schrieb:


> Jup , solange du : PC-Zusammenbau mit im Warenkorb lässt *g*



Wie lange wird denn das ganze dauern, bis es vor meiner Haustür steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die GraKa scheint zz. nicht lieferbar zu sein)


----------



## Wagga (13. März 2009)

Bei PChardware kann man eigentlich nie warten, wenn man drauf wartet das man immer das neuste vom neusten hat, dann muss man entweder a. einen LKW voller Geld hinlegen und der Pc ist in 3 Wochen alt oder man darf sich nie einen kaufen, den sobald der Pc bei dir im Haus steht ist der ist leider so wieder alt.
Ich kaufe mir alle 3 Jahre einen neuen bzw. mache ein Upgrade.
Ok, in 3 Jahren wird es leider etwas teurer da ich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen muss, das aktuelle wird ich weiß es nicht obs eine 3. Generation überlebt.
Aber den Fehler das ich zu Boxed -Kühler greife werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr machen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (13. März 2009)

Ich würde unbedingt noch 2 Wochen warten mit dem Rechner. Dann werden zumindest die Preise für HD4870 bei allen Versendern angekommen sein. Vermutlich wirds auch neue Kampfpreise für die GTX260 geben. Dann spart man schonmal 50-60 Euro. Würd ich mir echt nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich würde unbedingt noch 2 Wochen warten mit dem Rechner. Dann werden zumindest die Preise für HD4870 bei allen Versendern angekommen sein. Vermutlich wirds auch neue Kampfpreise für die GTX260 geben. Dann spart man schonmal 50-60 Euro. Würd ich mir echt nicht entgehen lassen.


Ja mal schauen, aber danke für den Tipp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Denkt ihr die Kühlung reicht hier aus?


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Befürchte eher, dass du die GraKa austauschen müssen wirst aufgrund von Nichtverfügbarkeit..


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Wird die nicht wieder geliefert?:-/


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Nö , eínfach nur 1-2 Tage warten - dann ist sie wieder verfügbar.

Natürlich kannst du auch ohne bedenken zur 4870 greifen :-)

Und ja, die Kühlung reicht aus - aber wie gesagt Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

ich wiederhol mich nochmal: Boxed-Lüfter sind lautstark und leistungsarm. Da würde ich 15-35€ in einen ordentlichen CPU-Lüfter investieren, den Kauf wirst du sicher nicht bereuen.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Ach , der ist ja garnicht mit drin - hab mich schon gewundert.. natürlich - nimm den Kühler den Asoriel gepostet hat..ich dachte der war schon mit bei >_<_


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

wär aber nur die billigste Alternative, der trotzdem deutlich besser als der Boxed ist. Natürlich kann man auch noch zu hochwertigeren greifen, ich weiß aber nicht, wie es da mit dem Platz im Gehäuse aussieht.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Habe imom vor dieses Gehäuse zu nehmen. Kannst du mir nen guten und vorallem leisen Kühler raussuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Gute Wahl schonmal , hm.. Lüfter eigentlich schon den von Asoriel geposteten :-)_


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Okay ist drinne! =)


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

Also wenn du ein richtig dickes Ding möchtest, dass dir die Arktis unhörbar (!) in den Rechner liefert, würde ich zum Scythe Mugen 2 greifen. Mit dem hab ich unter Last ca. 40°C, und das bei einem Q9550.

Allerdings sind die Ausmaße von dem "Ding" etwas erschreckend, da der Lüfter ein knappes Kilo wiegt und riesig ist, aber Kühlleistung braucht eben Platz.

Alternativ und noch etwas exklusiver, nicht unbedingt besser, wäre der Noctua NH U-12P

Ansonsten den Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 nehmen welchen ich am Anfang gepostet habe. Ich würde aber zum Scythe Mugen 2 greifen, das Ding ist einfach unglaublich was der an Leistung bringt. Damit konnte ich meine CPU von 2,83 auf 4Ghz bringen, und das unter anständigen Temperaturen!


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Also wenn du ein richtig dickes Ding möchtest, dass dir die Arktis unhörbar (!) in den Rechner liefert, würde ich zum Scythe Mugen 2 greifen. Mit dem hab ich unter Last ca. 40°C, und das bei einem Q9550.



Gewicht	= 870 g   =D


... hmm, lohnt es sich das DING reinzubauen, wenn ich nicht vor habe zu übertakten? (weil ich 0 Ahnung davon habe^^)


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Nicht wirklich - natürlich ist´s kühler - aber auch teurer _


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

sieht momentan so aus.


----------



## Falathrim (13. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Also wenn du ein richtig dickes Ding möchtest, dass dir die Arktis unhörbar (!) in den Rechner liefert, würde ich zum Scythe Mugen 2 greifen. Mit dem hab ich unter Last ca. 40°C, und das bei einem Q9550.


Scythe is einfach > all...auf der Cebit hatten die offene Rechner rumstehen zum fühlen...NIRGENDS wars warm, überall im Gehäuse unter Umgebungstemperatur, und das mit GTX295 und sonem Flax


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

hehe ja, ich bau bei mir auch nichts anderes als Scythe mehr ein. Im alten PC ist der Scythe Mugen, im neuen der Mugen 2. Als Gehäuselüfter hab ich die SFlex im Einsatz - 4 Stück.

Ob es sich lohnt, wenn man nicht übertakten will...naja, eher nicht. Aber selbst dann ist es enorm kühl und trotzdem leise bzw. lautlos.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

ja stimmt schon ^^... aber mein Kühschrank steht in der Küche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

naja, an sich würde auch der Boxed reichen, aber der von dir gewählte ist bedeutend besser und vor allem leiser. Also zumindest zu dem kleinen solltest du greifen, aber der Mugen muss nicht sein wenn keine argen Übertaktungen geplant sind.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (13. März 2009)

Okay dann wäre ich soweit fertig mit allem

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls noch demnächst noch Fragen aufkommen, werde ich sie hier posten.



Gruß & Danke


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Kein Problem & dafür sind wir da :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

Wäre auch ganz nett ein kleines "Review" zu lesen und ob du zufrieden bist (solltest du denn den PC bestellen).


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (14. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wäre auch ganz nett ein kleines "Review" zu lesen und ob du zufrieden bist (solltest du denn den PC bestellen).



Werde ich machen, sobald der Pc bei mir zu Hause angekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

...nochmal kurz was zum Thema Grafikkarte: lieber die oder sollte ich doch bei der bleiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich wiederhol mich nochmal: Boxed-Lüfter sind lautstark und leistungsarm. Da würde ich 15-35€ in einen ordentlichen CPU-Lüfter investieren, den Kauf wirst du sicher nicht bereuen.


/sign
Der Zalman 8700 CNP sieht geiler aus und hört man nicht.
Außerdem kann man mit dem aus der CPU mind. 200 MHZ mehr herausholen.
In Zukunft werde ich keine CPU mehr mit Boxed kaufen bzw. eine Extrakühler dazu.
Boxed nur wegen Garantieverlängerung.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

Beleth@Buffed schrieb:


> ...nochmal kurz was zum Thema Grafikkarte: lieber die oder sollte ich doch bei der bleiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Ich würd auf "ausverkaufte" warten.. lohnt sich =]

Oder eine von denen hier : Ausser der Hülle eigentlich das gleiche :-) :  "Übersicht"  _


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

painschkes warum verlinkst du Fotos? Ich denk, du hast da was falsch verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich seh da lauter Panasonic-Digicams.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_So , jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : >Link gelöscht<


/Edit : Ey , der verlinkt des nicht :-& _


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

jetzt sinds ettliche NVidia-Karten, diverse Chips& Hersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

Painschkes, dein Link war irgendwie falsch oder? ^^





Wagga schrieb:


> In Zukunft werde ich keine CPU mehr mit Boxed kaufen bzw. eine Extrakühler dazu.



was dann?

edit: wie wärs mit der?


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

die Karte ist auch super, der Lüfter ist top. Wenn du einen wirklich unglaublich guten Lüfter willst, nimm die HIS IceQ4+ HD4870.

Wagga wird in Zukunft nurnoch Boxed kaufen, den Lüfter aber nicht verwenden sondern einen extre Lüfter, so wie du eben auch.


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Beleth@Buffed schrieb:


> Painschkes, dein Link war irgendwie falsch oder? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Karte ist doch geil, hätte ich das nötige Kleingeld würde ich auch zu dieser greifen.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

okay, also sollte ich lieber zu der Ati greifen? Ich denke, dass da P/L besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Betriebssystem? Machen die das einfach so drauf oder muss ich das auch noch auswählen, ich glaube ich habe das vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Würde da zu Vista Premium 64bit greifen oder?


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_Vista Home Premium 64bit :-)

Und das mit den Karten hat nicht geklappt.. -__-

Nimm einfach irgendeine 4870 oder GTX260 - jenachdem was du haben willst Nvidia oder ATI _


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

installieren die das, wenn ich das mit in den Warenkorb tue?


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_Hm , da müsstest du extra noch :  Das hier!  mit in den Warenkorb packen - aber das installieren is echt nicht schwer.. _


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

wenn du noch XP zuhause hast, würde ich Vista nicht kaufen, da in absehbarer Zeit Win7 erscheint.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

XP dürfte hier noch rumfliegen, aber gibts da nicht so ne Lizenz für nur einen Pc? Kann ich mit XP die volle Leistung abrufen?


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

naja, wenn es die 32Bit-Version ist werden nur ca. 3,25GB Ram adressiert, was aber kaum merkbar ist. Ansonsten kannst du die volle Leistung abrufen, ja. Überleg es dir gut - Insider tippen auf Weihnachten für den Win7-Release, die Zeit kann man schon noch mit XP überbrücken, aber neu kaufen lohnt sich in meinen Augen jetzt nichtmehr.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

ich hab mal gesucht: ich habe Win XP Professional gefunden, aber da steht nichts von 32- oder 64bit. Wie sehe ich das?


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

installieren und schauen, wie der Ordner auf C:\ heißt. (SystemXY).

Aber dann wirds wahrscheinlich 32Bit sein, aber das macht wirklich keinen gravierenden Unterschied, du wirst so gut wie nichts merken.


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Du kannst dir ja die Beta laden und schonmals testen ob deine ganze Hardware mit Windows 7 läuft und dann dir überlegen ob du weiterhin Xp nutzt oder Win7.
Ich werde z.B.: bis die BR-Brenner nicht günstiger sind bei XP bleiben, Legal (2007 gekauft inzwischen hat es sich schon ausgezahlt!)
Windows 7 werde ich evtl. wenns günstig ist kaufen, HP oder U SB.
Nie wieder aber ne Upgradeversion, lieber ne Vollversion.
Ich werde aber sicher bis 2011 immer noch XP Prof. als Hauptsystem nutzen auf dem Desktop.
Auf dem Notebook bleibt es VISTA HP 32 bit.
Auf dem Desktop werde ich noch Ubuntu 8.10 installieren, lade gerade das Image, finde das Recht gut zum Arbeiten, gezockt wird dann auf Win 7 oder XP.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

Aber wie wollen die dann auf Hardwareversand.de testen, ob mein Systemfunktioniert, wenn garkein Betriebssystem drauf ist?


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

mit einer anderen Festplatte auf der sich ein Betriebssystem befindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wagga warum keine Upgradeversion? Bin nämlich am überlegen, mir so eine zu holen.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

hier leutz...hab grad gelesen das win 7 erst 2010 raus kommen soll 

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Windows-7-M...ews-240707.html

net wie einige behaupten ende 2009 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

Naja, das ganze ist ein Jahr alt (Montag, 17. März 2008). Neue Infos sagen was anderes. Zur Not, wenn einem XP wirklich gegen den Strich geht, kann man auch noch Linux nutzen.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

echt?? hab nur märz gelsen und net aufs jahr geachtet ............scheiße.... sry...bin halt doch net multitaskingfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

Dann musst du dir nen Quadcore holen xD

Ich habe jetzt zu der Ati gegriffen. Stimmt das, dass Ati GraKas besser mit AMD kooperieren?


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

so gings mir anfangs auch und ich war recht verwundert wegen dem: "Ende Januar diesen Jahres tauchten auf russischen und chinesischen Webseiten erstmals Screenshots von Windows 7 auf.". 
Als ich dann nach unten scrollte und von "neu angekündigten" Intel Hexacore-CPUs gelesen hab, hab ich aufs Datum geschaut. Dort stand dann Dienstag, 18. März, das 2008 hab ich zuerst überlesen. Da hab ich dann auch auf das andere Datum geschaut und wusste Bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

so bin i ja wenigstens net allene druff rein gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (15. März 2009)

Man ist noch so an 2008 gewöhnt, dass man es leicht überliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Beleth@Buffed schrieb:


> Stimmt das, dass Ati GraKas besser mit AMD kooperieren?


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mit einer anderen Festplatte auf der sich ein Betriebssystem befindet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nachteil der Upgradeversion ist das diese nicht bootbar ist d.h. du musst ein OS drauf haben am besten Windows XP oder VISTA und kannst dann Upgrade oder Neuinstallation auswählen.
Ich habe immer noch das Brennerproblem, ich weiß nicht ob dieses nicht wohl möglich durch eine Vollversion vielleicht behoben wäre.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2009)

Beleth@Buffed schrieb:


> Aber wie wollen die dann auf Hardwareversand.de testen, ob mein Systemfunktioniert, wenn garkein Betriebssystem drauf ist?


 

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, die testen das garnicht


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Wenn es nicht extra angegeben wird. Vor dem Versand wird das System auf funktionstüchtigkeit getestet, werden Sies auch nicht testen!


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (16. März 2009)

Okay.

Ich bin immernoch bei der Grafikkarte unschlüssig... momentan sieht es bei mir so aus.

Ich weiß nicht welche 4870 ich nehmen soll und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich doch lieber eine 260GTX nehme. Könnt ihr mir irgendwie bei meiner Entscheidung helfen? Hat Ati auch so eine PhysX Funktion wie Geforce?


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2009)

_PhysiX hat nur Nvidia 


Alternativen gibts viele.. :-)

zB :  Klick mich!  oder  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (16. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _PhysiX hat nur Nvidia _


Hat Ati nichts vergleichbares?


----------



## Klos1 (16. März 2009)

Nö! Aber ob sich PhysX von Nvidia durchsetzt, steht eh noch in den Sternen. ATI hatte irgendwie bei Havoc unterzeichnet und die sind ja von Intel gekauft worden, soweit ich weiß. Und wie das ganze jetzt weiter geht, weiß der Geier


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (16. März 2009)

Zu was würdet ihr greifen? 260GTX oder die HD4870? Und vorallem "warum"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (16. März 2009)

Beleth@Buffed schrieb:


> Zu was würdet ihr greifen? 260GTX oder die HD4870? Und vorallem "warum"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HD4870, Preis-, Leistungsverhältinis.

Edit:
Es noch kein Standard da, aktuelle Spiele unterstützen teilweise Havok
Fear2, D3 sollen auch auf Havok stehen und Microsoft steht nicht unbedingt auf PhyiX..so in Richtung DX11 mal gedacht.
.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552626
http://www.buffed.de/news/6004/diablo-3-fu...news%5Barc%5D=1


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (16. März 2009)

Hmm klingt gut. Wie sieht es denn mit den zukünftigen MMO´s aus? Wie Guildwars 2 oder Aion? Benutzen die Havok oder PhysX? Wie stehts mit WAR Online? Ist da die ATI oder die GF besser?

Ich fasse zusammen:

Geforce: PhysX
ATI: Havok             ?


----------



## Klos1 (17. März 2009)

Nein...Intel = Havok! ATI hat bei Havok unterzeichnet, aber Havoc ist von Intel aufgekauft worden. Und die sehen das ganze wohl lieber in ihrer CPU oder in ihrem Grafikchip namens Larabee, den sie entwickeln.
Bisher ist Havoc in erster Linie von der CPU abhängig. PhysX läuft komplett auf der GPU und hat dementsprechend große Vorteile gegenüber Havoc, da eine GPU für bestimmte Rechenoperationen bei weitem mehr Power hat, als eine CPU. 

Deine von dir genannten Rollenspiele unterstützen garnichts von beiden, soweit mir bekannt. Überhaupt ist was Havok oder PhysX angeht, bisher nichts besonders zu sehen gewesen. 

Und DirectX11 hat überhaupt nichts mit beidem zu tun. Da ist es eine API und kann als solche von beiden Chips verwendet werden, egal ob Physx oder Havoc. Wohingegen Physx nur auf Chips möglich ist, die das Cuda-Interface implementieren, also nur Nvidia.


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Ich würde mal damit rechnen, dass Diablo 3 PhysX unterstützt. Havoc ja sowieso. Wenn man sich da die Trailer anschaut hat man wirklich nur Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich würde zur GTX260 greifen, einmal wegen der PhysX-Unterstützung, aber auch weil mir NVidia-Karten besser gefallen und man bei der GTX260 nicht mit Problemen in Spielen rechnen muss (Treibersupport vom Spieleprogrammierer und so...siehe GTA IV und Far Cry 2)


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

ich wuerd noch 2 wochen warten.
am 6.4 kommen neue grakas raus, was den preis fue ride gtx 260 und hd 4870 wahrscheinlich druecken wird.
zum thema ati vs. nvidia:
die tuen sich nicht viel.
die nivida refresh ist ein bissel besser, aber kostet auch (viel) mehr.
physix ist halt sowas:
ich muss kein glas in 10000 teile zersplittern sehn (physikalisch korrekt wohlgemertk).


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

Ich würde zu der EVGA GTX260 greifen, welche painschkes gepostet hat. Meine nächste Grafikarte wird definiv wieder eine NVidia, auch wenn die mehr kosten. Der Treibersupport von ATI ist einfach schlechter, das ist Fakt. Da kauft man sich eine Karte, welche wirklich schnell sein sollte, und auf Grund mangelnder/schlechter Treiberunterstützung ruckelt es vor sich hin. Darauf hab ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass du nen CF Sys hast
da scheint ja echt treiber - Bedarf zu herrschen.
Ich werd entweder zu ner 275 oder ner 4890 greifen.
mal schauen, welche besser ist ( bzw. P/L maessig besser).


----------



## Berghammer71 (17. März 2009)

Grins, ich wollt extra nix mehr sagen - sicherlich möchte er ja auch mal zuschlagen.
Die Physikengine naja - Microsoft lizensiert Havoc, Blizzard hat Havoc halt für seine Spiele genommen, sollte kein Kriterium sein, da wie gesagt, beides unterstützt wird.
Dem füg ich mal hinzu von einem der beiden Hersteller gab ich mal ne Graka zurück, weil mir das Bild nicht gefiel.

Im MMORPG Warhammer ist Perfomance ein beliebtes Thema:
Also Beleth, mir gehts nur um Warhammer, ich hab ein User gesehen mit 9800GTX samt 8500 Core Intel ( soll etwas besser sein als 8400, die Cpu sagt mir grad nix) - der hört Warhammer auf, er war sehr sauer auf die Performance und wusste nicht wo er nachrüsten soll damits flüssig lief.
Ich rüste meinen Pc nicht auf, solang ich bei den neusten Demos wie H.A.W.K.S. 100 fps haben.

Nun kam aber letztens ein 9600 GT Besitzer (wahrscheinlich spielt der nur in Auflösung 1280x1024),
der meinte bei ihm läuft alles bestens. Die Infos sammle ich ein wenig, konnte aber konkret noch nicht
alles vergleichen, Os usw.

Nur auf Warhammer bezogen, würde ich die Leute im Spiel direkt mal nach ISP, CPU, Graka und fps fragen.

Wenn Du andere Spiele machsts, kanns wieder ganz anders aussehen - mit den Vorschlägen hier, oder
die Pc`s aus dem Sticky-Thread sind alle sehr gut - individuell siehts immer mal etwas anders aus, je nach Vorlieben
und Software.


----------



## Klos1 (17. März 2009)

Naja, aber trotzdem kann man doch sagen, je besser eine Grafikkarte oder etwa die CPU, desto besser wird auch die Performance in Warhammer sein. Außer, es liegen wirklich system- bzw. softwarebedingte Probleme vor. Mit systembedingt ziele ich auf die Hardware ab, softwarebedingt dann die Treiber.

Ich kenne z.b. jemanden, dem habe ich persönlich ein System mit Geforce 9600 GT zusammengeschraubt. Warhammer lief damit einigermaßen flüssig, wenn man es mit der Einstellung nicht übertreibt. Genau das habe ich auch erwartet. Auf meinem System (9550, 4GB Ram, GTX260) läuft Warhammer auch in höchsten Einstellungen wie geschmiert. Ich hatte auch schon ein System zum testen, wo ich einen 9550 mit ATI4870 verbaut hatte. Auch da lief Warhammer wie geschmiert. Desweiteren könnte ich jetzt auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis jemanden mit Intel 8400 und Geforce 9800GTX nennen, wo es auch den Erwartungen entsprechend läuft. Ich könnte jetzt noch einige weitere Systeme aufzählen, aber das spar ich mir.

Von daher weiß ich nicht so wirklich, was du mit Vorlieben der Software meinst. Okay, es gibt Software, die wurde auf Multithreading ausgelegt. Solche Produkte skalieren gut mit den Kernen einer CPU, da nur bei mehreren Threads die Prozesse von den einzelnen Kernen analog abgearbeitet werden können. In Spielen ist das bisher nur mäßig anzutreffen, da die Programmierung einfach nur scheiß schwer ist, wenn man in mehreren Threads rumhampeln muss. Denn irgendwo muss das ganze synchronisiert werden, sonst werden die Daten schneller inkonsistent, als man glaubt.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Für eben genannte Programme empfiehlt sich natürlich ein Quadcore. Nur zum spielen tut es auch ein Dualcore. Die Frage nach der richtigen CPU hängt natürlich auch von der Absicht ab, wie lange man das Ding behalten möchte. Aber damit ist das wichtigste auch schon geklärt. Bei der Grafikkarte gilt für Spieler, je mehr, desto besser. Verbund-Lösungen sind ein Thema für sich. Hier muss man sich wirklich im klaren sein, daß das gewünschte Spiel dort mitspielen muss und nicht zuletzt auch der Treiber. Sonst merkt man vom zweiten Chip nicht viel. Desweiteren sollte man sich über die Nachteile einer Verbund-Lösung im klaren sein. 

Das man aber bestimmte Grafikkarten für Spiele nur bedingt empfehlen kann, obwohl diese vermeintlich stärker sind, als eine andere, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich schraube privat wirklich viele Rechner zusammen, für Freunde und Bekannte. In etwa kommt alle 2-3 Monate jemand angedackelt und sagt, hier mach mal.

Und bisher verhielten sich alle so, wie erwartet. Auch in Warhammer. Also GTX280>GTX260==ATI4870>ATI4850>9800GTX usw.

Von daher ist für mich in erster Linie die CPU und etwa auch der verbaute Ram je nach Nutzung und z.b. auch OS zu wählen. Bei Grafikkarten im Hinblick auf Zocken immer: Je mehr desto besser! Natürlich muss das System als gesamtes stimmig sein, in dem man Flaschenhälse vermeidet.

Ganz selten hatte ich auch mal Unregelmäßigkeiten, wie etwa die ATI4870 auf meinem Board, die nicht so richtig wollte. Da kann ich aber im Falle von Einzelteilen auch besser reagieren, als wenn ich jetzt nun einen komplett-PC kaufe.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (17. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ganz selten hatte ich auch mal Unregelmäßigkeiten, wie etwa die ATI4870 auf meinem Board, die nicht so richtig wollte. Da kann ich aber im Falle von Einzelteilen auch besser reagieren, als wenn ich jetzt nun einen komplett-PC kaufe.


Mein Pc sieht momentan so aus. Ich denke aber mal, dass ich die ATI noch gegen die Geforce 260 tauschen werde, da ich im Moment eher zur GF neige. Welche Grafikkarte kooperiert denn "besser" mit meinem Pc?


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

beleth:
geh ueber hardwareschotte auf hardwareversand.
dann sind die preise auch insgesamt billiger
einfach phenom 940 eingeben, draufklicken, hardwarevrsand und dann zusammenstellen.
mit dem board weiß ich net.
muesste aber 99 % funzen.
ich wuerd aber immo entweder die powercolor 4870 1024 mb oder die club 3d gtx 260 55nm nehmen.


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

naja, das ist ein Crossfire-Board. Soll heißen: 1x ATI möglich, 2x ATI möglich, aber nur 1x NVidia. Du kannst also kein SLI-System aufbauen.

trotzdem würde ich zur GTX260 greifen, beide Karten werden jedoch mit dem Rest des Systems harmonieren.

Funktionieren wird es 100% mit beiden Karten, meine Empfehlung wäre auch die hier: Klick mich


----------



## Berghammer71 (17. März 2009)

Nehmen wir mal die 9600GTer Serie, einige konnten garnicht starten, einige nur mit Minimum, 
andere sagen auf 1650x 1080 alles bestens, der letzte im Thread hat ein 30 Minuten Problem,
wieder ein anderer  konnte das Problem durch andere Treiber lösen.  
Einige 9600er konnten aus irgendeinen Grund erstmal garnicht Warhammer starten.

In nur einen Thread von vielen stehen viele Gegensätze.
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?p=5828680

Lösungshilfen gibts auch ...viele.
http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=5637

Wenn ich aus dem Thread auf die Benutzer hören würde, läuft die 9600GT perfekt bis garnicht und damit haben
Sie alle Recht. Sicherlich kann man hier und da etwas auf Netzteil, Cpu, Überhitzung - so total verschiedene Performance einer Grafikkarte zu einem Spiel hab ich trotzdem noch nie gesehen.

Edit:
Ich weiß das ihr die Threads mit WoW Gtx260 20 fps kennt, hier wär das mal ne Ausnahme
Aber hier der Thread aktuelle Thread von heute im Warhammer Forum
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...95406&st=20

wo sich ein GTX280 und GTX260 Spieler beklagt, treten halt mal öfters auf, den Angaben zufolge haben sie sehr gute Pakete. Mich würd schon interessieren weshalb es so gewaltige Unterschiede gibt, bis dahin hoff ich auf patch 1.3.


----------



## Klos1 (17. März 2009)

Beleth@Buffed schrieb:


> Mein Pc sieht momentan so aus. Ich denke aber mal, dass ich die ATI noch gegen die Geforce 260 tauschen werde, da ich im Moment eher zur GF neige. Welche Grafikkarte kooperiert denn "besser" mit meinem Pc?



Die passen beide, ATI4870 als auch Geforce GTX260. Man kann generell nicht sagen, daß eine Geforce X mit Board Y besser harmoniert, als ATI Z mit besagtem Board Y. Die gehen schlicht und ergreifend beide.
In meinen Fall halt mal nicht, wobei das nur einmal passiert ist und der Grund auch für immer ein Rätsel bleiben wird. 

Persönlich würde ich die Geforce nehmen, weil ich deren Treiber besser finde. Ich hatte mit einer Geforce noch nie Probleme. Aber das ist schlicht und ergreifend meine Erfahrung. Es gibt auch Leute, die haben gegenteiliges zu berichten.

Von der Leistung her bleibt sich das gleich. Ich hatte beide und man merkt keinen Unterschied. AA ist bei der ATI ein bisschen besser, aber da musst du schon mit der Lupe ran. Bei der Geforce ist AF etwas besser.
Auf PhysX würde ich genauso wenig was geben, wie auf DirectX10.1. Aber das ist meine Ansicht. Das, was bisher in Spielen, welche PhysX unterstützen, zu sehen war, ist ein Witz. 

DirectX10.1 kann insbesondere unter AA gut Performance rausholen, aber es gibt kein Spiel dazu. Und bald gibt es eh DirectX11. Nimm also einfach das, was dir dein Gefühl sagt, wenn dir PhysX nichts bedeuted. Die Karten sind praktisch ebenwürdig. Solltest du persönliche Erfahrungen bezüglich Treiber mit beiden Anbietern haben, dann nimm die, wo du in der Vergangenheit zufriedenener warst.



@Berghammer: 

Ich kenne solche Threads zugenüge. Auch bezüglich Wow oder weiteren Spielen. Ich möchte jetzt auch garnicht sagen, daß die alle lügen, oder zu blöd sind, mit ihrem PC umzugehen, aber ich finde es schon höchst komisch, daß eine 9600 GT völlig unterschiedliche Performance bringen soll, je nachdem, wo sie gerade drin steckt. Natürlich ist der Rest auch ausschlaggebend, daß Paket muss halt passen. Und wenn das der Fall ist, dann läuft es meiner Erfahrung nach auch.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (17. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> beleth:
> geh ueber hardwareschotte auf hardwareversand.
> dann sind die preise auch insgesamt billiger
> einfach phenom 940 eingeben, draufklicken, hardwarevrsand und dann zusammenstellen.
> ...



Danke! Klasse Tip! Konnte den Preis insgesamt um 20&#8364; drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wieso das dann billiger wird, wenn ich über diese Seite draufgehe aber es hat funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Conanfighter (18. März 2009)

Nvidia ist und bleibt einfach State of the Art! Auch wenn die Karten nen paar Euro mehr kosten sollten.


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2009)

Conanfighter schrieb:


> Nvidia ist und bleibt einfach State of the Art! Auch wenn die Karten nen paar Euro mehr kosten sollten.


1 Post und schon verkackt...hartes Leben hat man als Troll, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beleth@Buffed (19. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 1 Post und schon verkackt...hartes Leben hat man als Troll, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...den raff ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (20. März 2009)

er meinte den nvidia fanboi


----------

